# DSLR Tether to iPad



## RSK

Mobile Operating System: iOS
Desktop Operating System: OS
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): LR Classic

Hello,
I have had nothing but frustration tethering from my camera to my iPad via wifi. Does anyone know if it's possible to tether directly via a cable? I don't want to buy a laptop just for this, I just want my RAW images to transfer to the iPad where I can review them with clients, pick the faves and sync with my desktop. That way when I get back to my studio, there they are.

Thanks!
Scott


----------



## clee01l

Tethering (which I define as being able to take a photo through the camera and have it immediately appear on the computer) is not AFAIK possible with an iPad.   Tethering is also specific to the camera manufacturer and model. That is why not every camera will tether to LR.  

Apple makes a Lightning SD Card reader adapter for the iPad.  Why not use that and copy the image files from the SD card to the iPad the old fashioned way?   Because of the nature of the CF card technology,  I'm not sure if there is a CF card reader compatible with the iPad.


----------



## RSK

Thanks for the feedback.

So it looks like I can't use a tether tools cable to directly connect my Canon 5D Mark IV to my iPad like you can with a laptop. Hopefully in the future, wouldn't that be great?

I did hear about the SD card transfer method, which is great when I'm done with the shoot, but it doesn't solve the immediate issue of being able to review images with my clients as I take them.

Thanks again!


----------



## johnbeardy

Tethertools do offer a wireless option. See How to Tether Your Camera to Your iPad . I have not tried it.


----------



## RSK

johnbeardy said:


> Tethertools do offer a wireless option. See How to Tether Your Camera to Your iPad . I have not tried it.



Thanks John, I actually bought the Case Air wireless device and returned it. Mainly because it was slow, unreliable and mounted to the hot shoe where I need my strobe trigger to be.


----------



## BenBoozer

You do not need to mount the Case Air to the hot shoe, I just let mine dangle. That way I can have my flash trigger on the hot shoe. The only option to wired tether an iPad is the Manfrotto Digital Director.


----------



## WasOz

You can connect your EOS using the Canon Connect App and you can do remote view shooting - close to laptop tethering.

The directions are not straight forward as the canon version just deals with the camera setting - go to communications section

on ipad or iphone go back to WiFi settings and that is where you connect once the camera is ready and you have the encryption key

hope that helps  I find it useful for offloading photos from camera and quickly posting to facebook or instagram


----------

